# Meet Jack Daniels the Mini Donk!



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

A few weekends ago, the barn received its very first mini-donkey! His name is Jack Daniels, but we call him JD. He is about 2 years old and is a medium gray and white spotted. He has already been trained and was put into donkey showmanship classes. But he has been out of the game for a little and does need some manners. But otherwise, he is a cuddly little bug. He especially loves Tracy's daughter who is also two years old. He would follow her to the end of the earth. We hope in the near future to teach him to drive a cart and maybe he will even let her ride him when she gets a little older. Either way, he makes a wonderful barn buddy <3 Here are some pictures of him just messing around and being silly with him. He hardly cares about anything and acts like a dog, just following us around. 









Christmas Jack! 









Ghost Jack, how spooky! 









Maybe some time for Western Pleasure? *eyebrow wiggles* 









HIGH HO, DONKEY AWAY!!









The *** lunges... Kind of... Nope. lol.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

So dang adorable!! It looks like he's had a soild start in life! He's going to make an excellent partner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Thanks SlideStop! I am looking forward to seeing where we can go with this little guy. He is a sweetheart, most of the time. He is a little pushy/pully so we are going to work on that. This past weekend he kept trying to mount one of the girls from the barn... So he deff needs some respect.

I have a few questions about him just out of being curious and such:

1. Can he be trained for ground manners just like a horse? Ie; not pushing you around with his face and pulling you around the yard.
2. How can we prevent or stop him from trying to "mount" people. He isn't the smallest mini donkey I have seen, so I don't want anyone getting hurt when he gets a little "rowdy".
3. Do they do well with a four wire electric fence or any kind of electric fence for that matter? Not sure how his previous owner kept him outside.
4. Typically, how often do their hooves need to be done? Every 5-6 weeks like a horse or less/more than that?


----------



## MinervaELS (Mar 4, 2014)

Aw, the pictures aren't showing up for me. He sounds adorable though! I love the name. :lol:


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Aww no! It's probably because I took them from facebook. I will have to save them and rehost them so everyone can see them


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Ale said:


> I have a few questions about him just out of being curious and such:
> 
> 1. Can he be trained for ground manners just like a horse? Ie; not pushing you around with his face and pulling you around the yard.
> 2. How can we prevent or stop him from trying to "mount" people. He isn't the smallest mini donkey I have seen, so I don't want anyone getting hurt when he gets a little "rowdy".
> ...


I owned a mini donkey from quite a few years.

1.Yes, they can be trained ground manners, but from my experience it takes longer. they are to smart for their own good.

2.Mine was a stud, and after a few years we got him gelded. He never tried to mount anyone, but he had a wicked attitude. His attitude did change. 

3.Yes, four lines of electrical fence will be fine. I had mine in a 3 line electrical fence.

4. not as often as a horse. I think I went every 6-8 weeks. 

He is super cute!!!! :lol:


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

my little guy "Fuzz"


----------

